# My Passat CC



## Pulvik (Aug 29, 2007)

*My Passat CC - Update 22/08 - 2008*

Hey Boys and Girls
I work at a VW dealership in Denmark, and finally last week i got my new car.
Its a Passat CC 2.0TDI 140hk MT6
Haven´t really done anything with it yet, except mounting my 9x20 Stilauto Futura alloys on it.
sometime this week i will find time to get the HR springs installed to get it a little closer to the ground.
What do you guys think??
















































------------------------------------------------------------
Update 22/8 2008
The car has now been mounted with the H&R spring kit.

































_Modified by Pulvik at 7:27 AM 8-22-2008_


_Modified by Pulvik at 7:27 AM 8-22-2008_


----------



## golfgtimm (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: My Passat CC (Pulvik)*

great car how much did you payed him and i love the rims can you take some more photos of the interior


----------



## Pulvik (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: My Passat CC (golfgtimm)*

I will take some more pics of the interior tonight.
The Danish car taxes are insane, I Payed about 550.000,- Danish Kroner for the car.
Which in dollars equals almost 117.000,-


----------



## r2s2 (Feb 16, 2005)

Beautiful car -- Congratulations! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (r2s2)*

This car is beautiful. I cannot wait until we get these in the USA.


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: My Passat CC (golfgtimm)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joaquin (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: My Passat CC (Pulvik)*

Congrats these car is awesome, but the price is out of bounds, here in Mexico that kind of cars are expensive compared with the prices in USA.
Enjoy it and please post picks from the inside


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: My Passat CC (Joaquin)*

congrats great car love the rims now drop it and your set tint and roll with it


----------



## volksfolks (Dec 1, 1999)

*Re: My Passat CC (trueunion)*

Absolute beauty. Can't wait for those additional pics!!!!


----------



## Flipppped (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: My Passat CC (Pulvik)*

Wow looks hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Msquared (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: My Passat CC (Pulvik)*

Beautiful CC ! 
I assume that there aren't many CCs in Denmark yet so I have to ask, were you driving around Billund yesterday? I was on my way to the airport when I saw a CC coming towards me, the color seems about right as well...


----------



## Spikey (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: My Passat CC (Pulvik)*

are you f-ing kidding me??? How much would you pay for a porsche 911?

_Quote, originally posted by *Pulvik* »_I will take some more pics of the interior tonight.
The Danish car taxes are insane, I Payed about 550.000,- Danish Kroner for the car.
Which in dollars equals almost 117.000,-


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: My Passat CC (Pulvik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pulvik* »_I will take some more pics of the interior tonight.
The Danish car taxes are insane, I Payed about 550.000,- Danish Kroner for the car.
Which in dollars equals almost 117.000,-

I understand the flux between exchange rates. But can someone please explain to me why vehicles are so much more expensive overseas?
A VW CC will cost a base of $28,000 USD with the 2.0T here in the USA. A top of the line VR6 4Motion probably will top out near $40,000. 
What am I missing? Are incomes that much higher overseas?


----------



## Msquared (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: My Passat CC (Spikey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spikey* »_are you f-ing kidding me??? How much would you pay for a porsche 911?


A Porsche 911 base model, 6 speed 325 hp, is listed as 1712134 kr. which is $360000, the top range 911 GT2 is 4106786 kr. = $860000, prices found on http://www.bilbasen.dk. As Pulvik said, Danish car taxes are insane.


----------



## Pulvik (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: My Passat CC (Msquared)*

Yeah, as i said the taxes are insane we end up paying our cars three times compared to what the are sold for in other countries.
On top of that the gas prices are nuts too. one gallon of gas costs about $8.57

Sorry I haven´t updated this thread, but things have been alittle crazy at work.
The HR lowering kit I got for the car fitted the front pretty well, but the back actually ended up being a little higher than at first. The springs turned out to be for a regular Passat B6, so they are trying to figure out if they actually have springs that will lower the back end.
More pics will come when its all done.


----------



## Pulvik (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: My Passat CC (Pulvik)*

One new pic of the interior 









The new Springs for the back should arrive monday.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: My Passat CC (Pulvik)*

Does the car drive differently than the "normal" passat?


----------



## Pulvik (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: My Passat CC (ryangambrill)*

I think it´s a bit more stiff and direct in the steering, but otherwise it´s like driving an ordinary Passat, except for all the attention it gets from other people


----------



## samplehead (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice car, Pulvik. I am about to order one in sweden soon. Is that the standard black color or is it the deep black?


----------



## Pulvik (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (samplehead)*

I can only say go for it, I love my car.
It´s the Deep black.


----------



## Bck4MoreB6 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (Pulvik)*

That is a really nice steering wheel. I can honestly say, I would love to own the car, However after a few years of ownership with any car, I personally would want a different dashboard to look at. This just isn't screamin anything other than - "we couldn't afford engineering for a new dashboard"


----------



## samplehead (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (Pulvik)*

Yes, I already got an offer from my VW dealer, so I probably goining to order one later this week. Delivery time is about 14 week, so I probably have the car somwhere in November. Did you choose the RCD 510 dynaudio stero as well with this car? If so, what do you think about the sound?
Cheers
/Jugge


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

I love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## simlolgeo (Mar 16, 2008)

im likin it. more photos please


----------



## joel_serpico (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: My Passat CC (Pulvik)*

That´s really hot as Paris Hilton would say.


----------



## HawaiianGetta (May 9, 2001)

*Re: My Passat CC (joel_serpico)*

Looks really nice.. I dodn't know it came in a manual version! That's even better because I don't like auto to much..


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: My Passat CC (HawaiianGetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: My Passat CC (kish0000)*

Wow that thing looks look really good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pulvik (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: My Passat CC (dubina4steve)*

Update 22/8 2008
The car has now been mounted with the H&R spring kit.


----------



## HawaiianGetta (May 9, 2001)

*Re: My Passat CC (Pulvik)*

Looks ALOT better with a lower stance.. very nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## panabrite (Sep 15, 2007)

wow .sweet,it sits perfect............


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (panabrite)*

I like that seat fabric a lot:








I wonder if I could get ahold of some of that


----------



## Xanderips (Aug 28, 2002)

It looks a ton better with a little drop. Exactly what I was thinking.
X...


----------



## Pulvik (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (O'doyle)*

Yeah the drop really improved the look of the car alot. And now it is nice and stiff to drive, not as comfortable as the stoch suspension, but hey it is all about the looks.


----------



## bestvw (May 2, 2005)

What's the bolt pattern and offset for Passat CC? Can 19"x8.5 OEM Helios from MK5 5x112 et 45 fit?


----------



## hot-dog (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: (bestvw)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bestvw (May 2, 2005)

*Re: (hot-dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hot-dog* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Those Helios looks very good on CC.


----------



## istith (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Passat CC (Pulvik)*

Don't forget what they say in denmark, buy three cars and get one!


----------



## 40valvesgone (May 22, 2008)

*Re: My Passat CC - Update 22/08 - 2008 (Pulvik)*

Man that car is so nice, even those ****ty wheels don't make it look bad.


----------



## Pulvik (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (bestvw)*

Im running 20"x 9 ET40. they fit great in the front, but poke a bit in the back. Et45 would probably be the correct fit for the rear wheels


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (bestvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bestvw* »_
Those Helios looks very good on CC.

QFT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Catteeuwke (Oct 4, 2008)

Does your car has Dynamic Drive Controle? Do you perhaps know if you could get lower springs with this option or do you lose the DDC then?thx


----------



## hot-dog (Sep 21, 2008)

I have lowered my Passat CC whith DCC.
H&R springs fits cars with and without DCC.
Go for it!!


----------



## DaOldGuy (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (Pulvik)*

I love the way your car looks after lowering. Could you tell me exactly which H&R springs you used (part numers of the kit) and are you still using the stock shocks? Thanks


----------



## Pulvik (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (DaOldGuy)*

I Actually Don´t know, but i will ask my parts guy on monday, and post it on here.


----------



## hot-dog (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: (Pulvik)*

This is the H&R part no´s for Passat CC springs:
29162-7, up to 1070kg VA-Last, Drop ca.40mm
29162-8, from 1071kg VA-Last, Drop ca. 40mm


----------

